# Subox, Evic and Smok M80 Silcone Sleeves in Stock



## Sir Vape (24/7/15)

We have batch of silicone sleeves for

Subox




Evic VT




Smok M80 (Green/Grey mix and blue)




Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories

[rsvp=13512]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]


----------



## Keyaam (24/7/15)

I want an orange evic sleeve


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (26/7/15)

Unfortunately supplier did not have. Only have the black and grey in stock at the moment.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/evic-vt-skin


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/7/15)

Evic VT sleeve ordered. @Sir Vape - please add to my Goliath order.


----------



## Riaz (27/7/15)

Hi @Sir Vape 

Can you please post a pic of the top of the subox silicon sleeve.


----------



## Sir Vape (27/7/15)

Which model sleeve @Riaz


----------



## Sir Vape (27/7/15)

Oh sorry subox. Hold on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (27/7/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

